# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday Hatcityhosehauler and ccauthor
Both of you have a nice day

Don action

PS Peg and Kids are singing happy Birthday to you right now


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Tim

Enjoy your 'birthday' present when you pick it up on Mon






























ccauthor

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Happy birthday ccauthor.









And Tim! Are you getting up there with those of us who are, shall we say . . . maturing(?), or are you still a snot-nosed kid under forty? Anyway, Happy Birthday!









Scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday, you 2!!!!




















































Have a great day!!









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, Hatcityhosehauler and ccauthor!*








Have great days, you guys!











HootBob said:


> PS Peg and Kids are singing happy Birthday to you right now


That would explain why PDX_Cowboy started howling as soon as I opened this page! He loves to celebrate!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HIP HIP HOORAY - ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY!!! (x2)















(There sure are a lot of OBers getting older, lately







)

Tim, I think I can hear the Danbury Fire Pipes & Drums from here - or is that KB piping Happy Birthday to YOU ??? Either way, hope its a good one!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys,







!!

Mark


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hatcityhosehauler and ccauthor








to both of you guys.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope the two of you have a GREAT day!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks all, I worked, but it was still a good day. The brothers at the firehouse got me a cake, and I had a nice dinner with my family and parents after work.

The Ex is not a present, though I did get a new gadget as a present to put in it....a Garmin GPS Navigation system. I will surely put that to some good use.

Thanks again, and hopefully we will see many of you at both Otter Lake in May and Niagra in July.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday to both of you.

And remember:

"Grow older......not up!!!!"

Gary


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

2 both of you

darrel


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday to both of you!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

